# Poor quality frozen blasts - any success stories



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll try and keep this short.

I've had 2 fresh cycles and both times went to blast.  First cycle ended with a BFN and I found out on monday that this current cycle is a missed miscarriage.  The clinic says my next treatment will be a FET but I'm wondering if there's much point as I only have 2 frosties (1 from each cycle) which aren't great quality. I don't mean to sound negative but the thought of going through all the drugs when they may not survive the thaw or may deteriate further is getting to my PMA.

I'm not 100% sure what grades the frosties are but on my first cycle the blast I had transfered was 4BC and this current cycle I had a 5BC and a blast apparently too early to grade transfered.  Each time they took my remaining blasts onto day 6 and each time only 1 survived well enough to be frozen.

Has anyone been in a similar situation and had a positive story to tell


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi cosmic girl,


I too felt like you and I do understand how you feel    but I have had a successful FET cycle with very poor embryo's they where fantastic before the thaw but when defrosted I had two put back in and one was only a 2 cell and the other a 4 but weren't doing much and hadnt over so many hours. But I now have a beautiful 13mth old son    I remember leaving the hospital and I burst into tears and turned to my husband and said 'whats the point anymore' I even caught swine flu waiting for the results..... so PLEASE dont give up hope!! I concieved against all the odds sweetie 
I wish you all the luck in the world 
love 
Kelly and Max 
xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Cosmicgirl

My clinic didn't grade embryos the way yours does but for my FET cycle I had three frosties - when they were frozen one was a four-cell two-day embryo and two were 5/6 cells three-day embryos with fragmentation.  After the thawing process when it was ET time, I had one three-cell which the embryologist said was "not doing much",  and one two-cell and one one-cell which had "technically not survived the thaw".  I don't think the clinic thought there was much point putting any of them back but I wanted to give them a chance so had all three transferred.  I got a BFP - there were actually twins to start with although by nine weeks there was just one who is now my beautiful little four-month old boy.  As tulip1411 says, don't give up hope.

Sending you lots and lots of good luck wishes

Ellie


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Kelly and Ellie I think I love you both   

I'm having such a bad day today and just reading your messages have given me a lift and some hope that as long as the frosties survive the thaw (and our consultant says they only freeze ones they think will do so) then it could work for us.

Thank you so so much.


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

this is so nice to read ladies thanks so much.  I have had my 1st egg donation cycle got to 5 wks and miscarried.  it was a blessing to be pregnant after being told i had been through early menopause, after 4 years of trying to conceive.


i have 2 frozen embryos and going to have transferred in June hopefully.  i am scared its safe to say but what will be will be, and reading your stories pushes me on to believe.  I wish you luck and so think of u my heart is with you and wish you every success XXX


----------



## mixie29 (Dec 24, 2010)

hey everyone, 

just been reading thru a few of the posts and am so glad i found this, I am in the same situ to most of the girlies on here, i had the most horrific EC and then they came and told me i was at high risk of ohss so would have to have my long long long awaited babies put on ice, there was nothing that could be said to pacify me for days although i can see now that it was def for the best, so i am now on DR and starting progynova on mon, not looking forward to it cos have heard they leave a sour taste in your tummy, so will wait and see, im not a good tab taker so sniff, tabs and gel im gonna be clock watching all day long, so we have a date of 10th of may for transfer now but im scared to look forward to it cos i have had so many setbacks its unreal.

So i have fingers crossed for all u ladies who are playing the same waiting game as me, be patient, it does come round soon i promise just take this time that u have to get yourself mentally and physically ready to cook your little bun when they put it in the best place for it.

Just one other little thing to make u smile as it did me, At my last appointment i had a chat with a nurse who said that all the other nurses think she is strange cos sometimes she'll go to the "nursery" and say good morning boys and girlies to all our little frozen babies cos she said they are the next generation and it makes her feel good to be taking care of them even from literally the day dot.

It made me feel better that my 12 little icicles are in good hands that care about them already.

Take care girlies.


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Cosmic - I am in pretty much the same boat as you. Only I have 1 embryo in the deep freeze. I have felt exactly how you have. I just kept thinking 'what's the point it won't survive thethaw' but after talking it through with ladies on here , reading some success stories , chatting to DH ...I have decided to give me 1 little embie a shot! May be setting myself up for a huge fall , but I have to have a little faith in it.
It does only take 1 afterall.
Wishing you lots of luck for your FET. 
Lolli x
Ps - Thankyou girls for the positive success stories. Much needed. Boosted my PMA! Many Congrats on your precious ones! X


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Just to pass on some positive thoughts it only takes one i have 2 frozen hoping to go for transfer in June.  i wish u all lots of luck thinking of u dont give up hope XXX


----------



## JoannaR73 (Jul 7, 2009)

I came across this thread and wanted to reassure you ladies please to have faith and not to give up. I know its easy to say & I've felt the same lots of times after so many set backs. I had two embs frozen for over a year and was not really sure they would survive the thaw but they made it, miracles happen  & I couldn't believe it either when I found out I was pg. I am still praying everyday    that everything will be ok until I go for my scan. 


Wishing you lots and lots of luck, you will get there in the end  xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys
I read this thread and felt compelled to tell u my story as I so understand how u all feel.

In Nov we went for our sixth and final tx. We had three frosties and it was literally last chance saloon - we were emotionally and financially exhausted and were giving up.

On day of tx one frosty didn't survive thaw. Just before we set out to Hosp they phoned us and said only one looked any good and other one was not in good shape. At Hosp they said one still good but other very poor but they put him back as well as the embryologist said 'might as well there's nothing to lose'

Anyway long story short after some scary bleeding at 6 weeks the 7 week scan showed twins!  Both little fellas had somehow clung on there! It was true miracle after our past history.

So now I am 30wks pregnant with twin boys and i still can't believe it!

So please please don't lose hope - miracles really can happen!!

Sending u all love and luck
Tracy xx


----------



## babyjoy (May 29, 2011)

its great to read so many positive stories. any time im feelin down i log on to this  site it really cheers me up,i had a failed ivf last week and am now waitin to wake up my frosties and feel really hopeful, thanks to u guys


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

I just wanted to say I am currently 17 weeks after a FET of 2 blasts....one was 4AB and the other was 3AB.....I have no idea which one stuck! I have a fresh transfer of a 5AA which resulted in a BFN back in dec.....Keep the faith....I think we bog ourselves down to much with grades.....they shouldnt tell us really thren we wouldnt stress as much which is a huge factor in the success of this wrotten journey

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

One more positive story to add...

I had some spare embies from my 2nd cycle but the clinic said they weren't of good enough quality to freeze.  I insisted so they did, eventually, and after our 5th fresh cycle we brought them out of the freezer for a last try.  I'm now 33 weeks with twins!  I'm so glad I insisted, and I'd say don't give up, and don't get too bogged down with grading and quality.  Good luck!


----------



## OnemoreEvs (Jan 14, 2010)

Thats amazing Vix.....that surely will give hope xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

WOW thanks for this post, reading it gives me hope.  We are just about to go out onto spain for our 2nd attempt at FET DEIVF.  I went through the menopause at 30 and i am 35 so desperate to be a Mummy some day.


Hope it works this time this post inspires me thanks good luck XX


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Its so nice to hear the positive stories spurs me on.  I am going for my 2nd attempt DE IVF FET cycle 16th June.  1st cycle ended in a miscarriage at 4.5 weeks.  Hope it works this time, good luck to all really hope you get your dream X


----------

